# Tomorrow is a big day



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm ordering my car 

It is an

*Alpina B3 3.3 Coupe*

6-Speed manual transmission

Mora Metallic (Individual)
Ecru full-leather (Individual)
Birch Anthracite interior trim (Individual)

Navigation System
PDC

Production starts in June
Expected delivery January 2003


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

WOW! A real Alpina!!! Vince is gonna be jealous! Congrats Alex, it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

sounds great :thumb: . I thought alpina always emphasized the switchtronic on their cars. Never really heard much about manual tranny, but I'm sure it will be a blast to drive. Congrats!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes! Alex will no longer be a pansy! Congrats! :lmao: :thumb: :lmao: :thumb: :lmao: :thumb:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Go Alex Go! Go Alex Go! :bigpimp: *

*Hip Hip Hooray! Hip Hip Hooray! :thumb: *

Congratulations Alex!  Alex buddy sent me the good news earlier today. And I am still tingling with joy for him. 

Not jealous at all. I am in fact overjoyed for Alex. I have a feeling that he will go for a B3 after he test-drove one last year. Since then, he has been raving how he missed the feeling of driving the B3, how pple on the streets were giving him the thumbs-up and how babes were waving at him... 

Btw Mora Metallic is a groovy colour. Yeah Baby! 

Check out Alex's homepage. This was the B3 he tested.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks @everyone. I'm sure it will be a blast to drive.

BTW, for those who are not familiar with Mora metallic here are two pics. (The Alpina pic is from Vince :thumb: )


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Hopefully Vince won't track you down and steal your car :eeps:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey! I am not that kind of a person! 

But I will bring along my pillow and jammies...I have heard that Ecru leather is very very comfy. 



nate328Ci said:


> *Hopefully Vince won't track you down and steal your car :eeps: *


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Hey! I am not that kind of a person!
> 
> But I will bring along my pillow and jammies...I have heard that Ecru leather is very very comfy.
> 
> *


I should have said: "Vince will make him an offer he can't refuse"


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

AWESOME! Congrats!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Wow! You do know how to impress us, bimmer-folk :thumb:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow. 

Congratulations. That sounds like a beautiful car, and a dream to drive.

Good Luck.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Just two words: Congrats!  and Jealous  

Have fun waiting, Alex. At least you don't need to check for the shipping line's schedule


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

DaveN323i said:


> *Just two words: Congrats!  and Jealous
> 
> Have fun waiting, Alex. At least you don't need to check for the shipping line's schedule  *


Thanks!

And for the schedule, you're right  I'm planning to pick my car up from the factory.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Very nice Alex. Love the color choices:thumb:

You and Haus can do a group buy on the meds you'll need for the *eight month waiting period*.:eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Very nice Alex. Love the color choices:thumb:
> 
> You and Haus can do a group buy on the meds you'll need for the eight month waiting period.:eeps:  *


LOL! I don't even know if Prozac is available in Germany  Otherwise must find a substitute


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> LOL! I don't even know if Prozac is available in Germany  Otherwise must find a substitute  *


If you need some I'm sure we can but together a fund and send it to you mail order

Alee probably has enough for us all:yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> If you need some I'm sure we can but together a fund and send it to you mail order
> 
> Alee probably has enough for us all:yikes: *


Phil, it's saying weekly. Do you think it'd be enough ?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Phil, it's saying weekly. Do you think it'd be enough ?
> 
> ...


That would be the daily dosage for you and Haus

Every 4 hours for Alee:yikes:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Why is the delay from start of production to receiving the car so great? Does the car get produced by BMW and then have to sit around for a few months until Alpina has a slot available to modify it? Does BMW just deliver a body shell to Alpina-- how much assembly does BMW do before Alpina gets it? If BMW actually produces a functioning car in June- would you be able to drive until Alpina modifies it to turn it into a B3?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

And I thought tomorrow was going to be a big day for me having my Oil Service I and celebrating 1 year ago that my car was finished being built and off the assembly line. 

CONGRATS ALEX! :thumb: :thumb: I'm sure I can find some way to justify a trip to Germany to experience some Alpina!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> *Why is the delay from start of production to receiving the car so great? Does the car get produced by BMW and then have to sit around for a few months until Alpina has a slot available to modify it? Does BMW just deliver a body shell to Alpina-- how much assembly does BMW do before Alpina gets it? If BMW actually produces a functioning car in June- would you be able to drive until Alpina modifies it to turn it into a B3? *


Firstly, alone the Individual paint and interior delays the delivery about 6 to 8 weeks.

The body will produced in Munich and sent to Individual GmbH (another factory) to be painted and to get the interior. Then it'll be sent to Alpina, engine and drive components will be installed (i.e. engine, gearbox, suspension, exhaust and everything else).

Since the whole work at Alpina is solely done by hand (Alpina produces about 800 cars in a year) , it takes a bit more than usual. As soon as the order gets to BMW, it will be forwarded to Alpina to have a place reserved.

About three months at BMW Munich + 6-8 weeks Individual + Alpina works = 6 - 7 months


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *And I thought tomorrow was going to be a big day for me having my Oil Service I and celebrating 1 year ago that my car was finished being built and off the assembly line.
> 
> CONGRATS ALEX! :thumb: :thumb: I'm sure I can find some way to justify a trip to Germany to experience some Alpina! *


Thanks 

After my Alexfest, we must organize an Aleefest :thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *After my Alexfest, we must organize an Aleefest :thumb: *


Is Aleefest where everyone sits back, knocks back a few beers while I detail their cars? :eeps: 

Being ignorant about Alpina, what are the performance specs like for the B3?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Is Aleefest where everyone sits back, knocks back a few beers while I detail their cars? :eeps:
> 
> Being ignorant about Alpina, what are the performance specs like for the B3? *


:lmao:

No, absolutely not. We'll detail all together 

Well, here are the specs :

Inline 6 
280hp

6-Speed Getrag manual gearbox

0-100 km/h in 5.7 secs
1 km from stand in 25.4 secs

Top Speed 267 km/h


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Well, here are the specs :
> 
> Inline 6
> 280hp
> ...


Is there wireless Internet at the Nurburgring? After getting your B3, I'm afraid we may never hear from you again... you'll be doing laps at the Ring until your tires are bald!


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Firstly, alone the Individual paint and interior delays the delivery about 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Alex,

That car sounds incredible, congratulations.

Can you post any pics of Ecru interior or the birch trim? I'd love to see what that's gonna look like. 
At least germany has plenty of good beer to keep you occupied through your wait. That's going to be a tough haul.

Congrats again:thumb: 
JEC


----------



## CH_325xiT (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats Alex

The wait is worth every minute.

I saw a black B3 sedan yesterday ... what a ride

The color choice is excellent

although, I'm hooked on the Alpina blue, ever sice I saw the B3 touring at the Auto show.

Enjoy:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> Is Aleefest where everyone sits back, knocks back a few beers while I detail their cars? :eeps:
> 
> Being ignorant about Alpina, what are the performance specs like for the B3? *


You do realize that would be my dream weekend Al? What could be better than good friends, good beers and you detailing our cars? :dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> ...


Vrooooomm:thumb:

What is the schedule for Alexfest? German beer or do you wish to experience some authentic American fare?:dunno:

As for the Aleefest we can all detailing along, but after several hours (when Al is just getting into the flow) I say we kick back and have a few


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *You do realize that would be my dream weekend Al? What could be better than good friends, good beers and you detailing our cars? :dunno: :bigpimp: *


Did you clean those nasty wheels of yours this weekend or are you going to have to wait another 2 weeks?  Alex probably washes his wheels hourly. 

btw, any idea if it's too early to go to Otto's to try and get pick up my loaner? I'm supposed to get it tomorrow at 7:30a, but I don't really want to drive to West Chester first thing in the AM.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *Can you post any pics of Ecru interior or the birch trim?  I'd love to see what that's gonna look like.
> 
> JEC *


Thanks.

Yes it'll be a long wait, but I will have my 323ci till that time 

Here's Ecru with Birch Anthracite


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Is there wireless Internet at the Nurburgring? After getting your B3, I'm afraid we may never hear from you again... you'll be doing laps at the Ring until your tires are bald!  *


:lmao: I'm getting the NAV and BMW Online Services, so I'll stay in touch


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> You do realize that would be my dream weekend Al? What could be better than good friends, good beers and you detailing our cars? :dunno: :bigpimp: *


Count me in on that schedule Josh:thumb:

We could help finance the day by selling "Alee t-shirts"


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mmmmm, that's NIIIIIICE! That interior would be awesome with Orient Blue!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *mmmmm, that's NIIIIIICE! That interior would be awesome with Orient Blue! *


Al are you thinking retro fit:dunno:  You could do it:thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Al are you thinking retro fit:dunno:  You could do it:thumb: *


Noooooo, don't say that word


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Noooooo, don't say that word  *


But Al needs a new challenge:tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *But Al needs a new challenge:tsk: *


Anything that involves more than a screwdriver falls into the "too hard for Al" category.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Anything that involves more than a screwdriver falls into the "too hard for Al" category.  *


:lmao:

Come on Al the hospital revenue has been off this year in your area so we need some DIY ER visits to help balance our budgets


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *:yikes: That's phenomenal. That is by far the nicest looking interior combo I've seen on a BMW. What a choice Alex.
> Al's right, it would look good on Orient Blue, or any other color in the BMW stable.
> JEC *


I saw this interior in person on a black car and it looked gorgeous. This is a killer-combo on darker cars.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Rereading Alex's posts (he is most likely asleep by now  )

But 6 to 7 months? That takes us to December 2002/Jan 2003? Maybe this is a nice Christmas present for you Alex.

Now, how about a flight trip for us here in the new hemisphere to steal (eh, help deliver) the car? :bigpimp: I know airfares are cheapest right before Christmas and after New Year (hint to Vince - lets use all your ff mileage


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

DaveN323i said:


> *Rereading Alex's posts (he is most likely asleep by now  )
> 
> But 6 to 7 months? That takes us to December 2002/Jan 2003? Maybe this is a nice Christmas present for you Alex.
> 
> Now, how about a flight trip for us here in the new hemisphere to steal (eh, help deliver) the car? :bigpimp: I know airfares are cheapest right before Christmas and after New Year (hint to Vince - lets use all your ff mileage  *


No, I'm not sleeping 

Yeah, not a bad idea to visit me, but first my Alexfest


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

WOW, what an interior combo,

ive never seen that anthracite birch, that really is the best trim ive ever seen on a beemer. btw, awesome car alex, nice to see someone getting something so different from anyone else. Out of curiosity, is the engine a modification of the 3.0 M54, if so, the alpina boys got a fair few extra horses out of it.

Congrats on a car im deeply envious of.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ChetG said:


> *WOW, what an interior combo,
> 
> ive never seen that anthracite birch, that really is the best trim ive ever seen on a beemer. btw, awesome car alex, nice to see someone getting something so different from anyone else. Out of curiosity, is the engine a modification of the 3.0 M54, if so, the alpina boys got a fair few extra horses out of it.
> 
> Congrats on a car im deeply envious of. *


Thanks Chet.

They have modified the old 3.2 Liter and made it 3.3. I have test driven a B3 with Switchtronic and it was a monster. Lot's of low end torque and very quick.


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

you mean the old M engine, not the M54?. btw, you wouldnt happen to have any more interior pics would you, its just that you got me really interested in that wood trim, nappa combo.

thanks, and congrats again.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Is Aleefest where everyone sits back, knocks back a few beers while I detail their cars? :eeps:
> *


Sounds good to me. I may have to take a trip to see the 'rents and stop off on the way. 

I'll have to do some checking into Alpina. Not that I'd ever be able to buy one here in the States.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey! I called for the first ride with AlexB if I visit Hamburg!  So, I here are my plans: visit FrankFurt Auto Show, drive a lap at Nurburing, ride in AlexB's Alpina, clean his 20-spoke wheels in exchange for a visit to Alpina, wave to pple on the streets, sleep in AlexB's Alpina and feel the creamy softness of Ecru. By that time, I should be chased out of Germany and back to LA. :lmao: :lmao:



DaveN323i said:


> *
> Now, how about a flight trip for us here in the new hemisphere to steal (eh, help deliver) the car? :bigpimp: I know airfares are cheapest right before Christmas and after New Year (hint to Vince - lets use all your ff mileage  *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

AlexB, if you visit Alpina, I am sure you will meet G. Schuster.  I did ask him why Alpina went with single VANOS and here is his reply:

*"The M50 block does not fit with the dual vanos cylinder head. Without the M50
block, we wouldn't be in a position to achieve the capacity of 3.300 cc, which
we need to get the performance and torque requested by our customers. The dual
vanos system offers some advantages regarding the emissions, which we don't
need, because ALPINA engines comply with the emission regulations already
without using this system."*

Also, I think the transition from 5-speed to 6-speed for Alpina B3 is fairly kept quiet about. I didn't realise the newer B3s were equipped with 6-speed until I read the catalog last year. Got a little excited and posted on the board, but not many pple responded.

For a non-M BMW equipped with 6-speed tranny, there is only B3. 



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Thanks Chet.
> 
> They have modified the old 3.2 Liter and made it 3.3. I have test driven a B3 with Switchtronic and it was a monster. Lot's of low end torque and very quick. *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Vince,

is the B3 3.3 a modified M50TU or M50 ? I've checked the web and found that M50 had no VANOS. So it must be the M50TU, no ?

EDIT : BTW, I also found that the M50TU was used on the M3 3.1 Liter.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Oh, forgot to ask, Vince :

Do you know if Alpina has E-Throttle ?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Alex,

In response to your previous question, I just realised Schuster mentioned M50 instead of S52. He did refer to the "block". As far as I know, the B3 3.3 is based on M3 3.2L engine (S52). Not the M54 3.0L as some thought.

Mr Jannes at the Alpina forum (http://www.bmwm5.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17112) confirmed that it is a S52 engine, single VANOS. Check out the forum sometime. You will get more accurate replies there.  Gustav, Mr Jannes, B8Guru and JetBoy are the Alpina.NUTS there. They welcomed me with open arms even though I don't own the real Alpina.  Join that forum and you will be the first to own an E46 based B3!

On the issue of E-throttle, a quick reference to my Alpina ETK reveals the following part number for throttle body assembly on a B3: 13 54 1 433 414. Look up your BMW ETK and you will realize that this part is used on 323/328/523/528/728. That's right, on the M52 engines. If I am not wrong, this is the exact one that my buddy Nate328ci has => Mechanical.

HOWEVER, details like these might change without any reference to the new Alpina catalog. I'd suggest you contact Alpina for more details.  For example, Alpina released a 3-piece heckspoiler for cabrios. I didn't know that until I received their parts catalog today! 



Alex Baumann said:


> *Oh, forgot to ask, Vince :
> 
> Do you know if Alpina has E-Throttle ?  *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> * Join that forum and you will be the first to own an E46 based B3! *


Thanks for the info :thumb:

LOL! I'm already a member there


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey, all this talk of the B3 has me curious. So at the risk of sounding totally ignorant on this topic...

What's the big deal about these Alpina cars versus, say, an M3? I see that the performace stats are very impressive. But with Alpina making so few cars, I'd guess they are super expensive. More so than an M3? What are the pros and cons of getting a B3 versus an M3 in terms of price, performance, styling, etc.?

I'm just here to learn stuff! Thanks.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, I believe AlexB has the answers for you. Cos afterall, he chose B3 over M3.

I have never ever driven any Alpina cars. Yet my passion for the company is so strong that, ahem, I have been known as the Alpina nut here and Alpina ***** at E46fanatics.com. If I am not wrong, some folks at Alpina probably blacklisted my name just cos I called them too often for info.

Alpina is a cult. Their 30 years relationship with BMW is one of its kind. Alpina is allowed to remanufacture BMW cars ANYWAY they want, without BMW's interference. And yes, Alpina is an official car manufacturer in Germany. Each Alpina car is assigned a different VIN. It's about performance and luxury. If BMW makes the ultimate machine, then Alpina makes it for the ultimate gentleman. And it's never about competing with the M cars. There have been too many comparsions conducted by BMWCAR magazines for M3/B3 and the lastest M5/B10. Both M and Alpina produce great cars in my opinion.

Til this day, BMW and Alpina work hand in hand on projects. Some of Alpina's innovations were used in BMW present cars: Shift-tronic=> SMG, Switctronic=>Steptronic, B10 V8 4.6 => X5 4.6is etc...

And oh, what makes an Alpina car so special? Each engine is assembled from scratch by one technician. Each ECU is specifically programmed for each car. Afterall, no two engines are identical. This probably explains why AlexB's order takes about 5~6 months to complete.

I have a number of Alpina accessories on my car. And each Alpina accessory is already a remarkable piece of workmanship and design. Imagine owning the entire car. 

Ok, I think I blabber too much again.... 



JonW said:


> *Hey, all this talk of the B3 has me curious. So at the risk of sounding totally ignorant on this topic...
> 
> What's the big deal about these Alpina cars versus, say, an M3? I see that the performace stats are very impressive. But with Alpina making so few cars, I'd guess they are super expensive. More so than an M3? What are the pros and cons of getting a B3 versus an M3 in terms of price, performance, styling, etc.?
> 
> I'm just here to learn stuff! Thanks.  *


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Ok, I think I blabber too much again....
> *


Ya, you do have that habbit.... Just kidding Vince! :lmao:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

OK, Vince. I get it. It's a sickness. 

Seriously, what's are the relative prices of, say, a B3 and an M3?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

JonW said:


> *OK, Vince. I get it. It's a sickness.
> 
> Seriously, what's are the relative prices of, say, a B3 and an M3? *


Hey Jon,

Yep, it's kinda sickness 

So, here are the prices

Alpina B3 3.3 Coupe - 6 speed manual : $ 43,830

BMW M3 - 6 Speed manual : $ 48,600

The standard options are almost identical.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Alex,

Thanks for the info. Interesting that it's actually cheaper than an M3. I was expecting it to be much more- with it being such a specially produced car and all. 

The car you ordered does sound super nice. And I must admit that I have been enjoying my BMW even more that I expected. It's my first car that isn't "just a car." So I understand the sickness a little bit. Enjoy your Alpina when it arrives!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Holy Sh*t . . . how did I miss this post . . . thanks Alex for sending me the link.

That car is going to be incredible and that color combo is outstanding . . . 

I have to give you credit for waiting so long for a car, I don't think I could do it. 

Congrats again buddy, it's going to be nice to have a one of a kind car !!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Is Aleefest where everyone sits back, knocks back a few beers while I detail their cars? :eeps:
> *


This is absolutely the BEST idea I have ever heard . . . I'd be willing to supply the beer especially considering that Alee will be spending the most time cleaning my car.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> This is absolutely the BEST idea I have ever heard . . . I'd be willing to supply the beer especially considering that Alee will be spending the most time cleaning my car. *


BTW, Al doesn't drink, FYI. But we do


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats Alex :thumb: :thumb: 

Nice and one of a kind car, but personally I still prefer the M3


----------

